# repair crack in an extremmely rare bottle



## stinger haut (Jul 14, 2007)

I just plucked one the most rare Hawaiian bottles this afternoon from my cliffside dump.
 I cleaned it up and its about mint, but has a crack part way across its shoulder.
 Normally, I just toss any bottles away with cracks, but this is one rare bottle.
 Any suggestions on sealing the crack? Its aqua and the crack is on the inside of the bottle.
 Stinger


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Jul 15, 2007)

this works good, heat bottle with hair dryer then apply to crack, watch it go away
 http://www.hisglassworks.com/cart/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=94
 rick


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 15, 2007)

Rick, thanks for the information on the crack repair.
 I have been using the faster setting Hxtal for repairs, does it matter which one I use?
 I have even tumbled a couple of repaired bottles with Hxtal and they came out fine.
 Again thanks,
 Stinger.


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Jul 16, 2007)

I use to use the faster stuff also. I dont think it has the same viscosity, ( as thin ) when heated but it works good.
 I have bought some other epoxy that is much easier to mix, a 60/40 mix, and if you add more hardner it works faster and gets harder, cost me 80 a gallon, I like it better then hxtal or it's sister stuff.

 rick


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 18, 2007)

Rick,
 I hate to try and mix the Hxtal because you can be a little off and it doesn't go off.
 Would your new expoy work  for my cracked bottle?
 Stinger


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Jul 18, 2007)

Yes it will work good. like i said 60/40 or 50/50 for a fast cure time. just like hxtal it wont hide it 100%

 rick


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 19, 2007)

Rick,
 Would you be willing to tell me where you get your new expoy?
 Thanks,
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 19, 2007)

Lobes, your right about using the syringes. They make the mixing much easier and more accurate.
 I just the long set up time that Hxtal takes.
 Stinger


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Jul 19, 2007)

phone 909-625-0056 ask for their epoxy that dries water clear, it has on the list 100% to 40 hardner. i have done it 50/50 with 24 hour drying time, and have polishe dit to a shine.
 the name is www.silpak.com
 rick


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 19, 2007)

Rick, thank you for giving me the website and phone number for your expoy connection.
 You are always very helpful, thanks again.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey Rick,
 I talked to the tech at Silpack and he said that the clear expoy yellows over time.
 So, he suggested that I use the RU-570 A/B instead.
 He said that it won't yellow, can take the tumbling of a machine and is very durable.
 Whats your take on this info?
 Stinger
 Oh, check out on ebay under sodas, user name Carolinapontil and look at the Babb soda he has for sale. It is packed with close to the surface bubbles. He does his own tumbling (he is pretty good) and he mentions using a new method to clean his bottles. If  you were to tumble that bottle using standard copper, it probably would have popped a lot of those bubbles.


----------



## HawaiiGlass4me (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey Pono

 Good luck with the repair. Which bottle is it?


----------



## irish digger (Aug 5, 2007)

very interesting i must give it a try on a glass jug i have,thanks  for the information


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Aug 5, 2007)

yes stringer thats what i have. it works very good and is as hard as glass when it dries.

 rick


----------



## wedigforyou (Sep 4, 2007)

Will these type of epoxys work on cracks in a honey amber flask? I fractured a beauty my son found and I'm wondering if it will cover the cracks - none of the pieces are loose.  Is the epoxy only meant for a piece that's broken away? Thanks for any advice. [&:]


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Sep 4, 2007)

it will fix a crack, use a hair dryer to heat the bottle and then apply some to the area.

 rick


----------

